

Ask HN: Do you participate in MOOCs? - ruswick

Hi everyone. Have you participated in a Massively Open Online Corse. If so, what was your experience?
======
idoruby
I have participated in 11 so far and have 4 just starting or soon to start. I
can think of a good number I intend to take. I dropped out of 4 so far. And
completed 7. 2 with distinction.

I have only used the coursera platform.

MOOC is definitely disruptive and new societal structures will develop in this
space.

